# Sticky  How to return rooted device back to stock! ROOTED USERS



## Caimbrie

This is for *ROOTED USERS*. Continue at your own risk... but I think you already know that if you've been mod'ing your phone to begin with. If not, well... just be careful what you do and FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. If you make a boo boo I'm sure someone can help you fix it. :wink2: But lets just try to do it right and call it a day.

MR1 RUU
http://www.multiupload.com/KU7GSF2EY0
PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip - c64b4367086fff4f51ec3d5d766a0456

Bootloader (FLASH THIS LAST) *Flashing this without first successfully flashing the previous link will cause a security warning.*
http://www.multiupload.com/26WG1UZCXR
abda920f3e159fb05c00d8c54a5b8768 - PG05IMG_hboot_1.4.0000.zip

Flash the above PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip to restore everything to stock + OTA but still will have the s-off bootloader.
Rename PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip as PG05IMG.zip, and flash through hboot.

To restore the bootloader, rename PG05IMG_hboot_1.4.0000.zip as PG05IMG.zip and flash through the bootloader. _DO NOT FLASH THIS unless you are sure PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip flashed to your device, without any issues._

Thanks to jcase for the information and links.


----------



## derek910

Just used this method with no problems. Thanks


----------



## scotty85

i *think* you can flash mr2 overttop of a custom rom without a SECURITY WARNING but ive never done it,so try it at your own risk.

what i HAVE done successfully is pull the hboot from the MR2,flash it,then flash the hboot last just as reccomended with MR1 in the OP. i could prolly upload the files if anyone wants them(its easy enuff to modify on your own). saves the phone from having to OTA after your done.

since MR1 isnt the latest firmware and its going to OTA anyway,you could also just flash the shipping firmware(1.12.605.6- doesnt cause a SECURITY WARNING) and then let that OTA to mr2. simple unroot!


----------



## evilmunkeh

Anyone know if the method in the OP works with the latest Revolutionary tool (0.4pre3)?


----------



## scotty85

the revolutionary tool adds a permanent patched hboot that blocks other hboot flashing. feel free to flash whatever you want overtop of it,as it will block the hboot from being overwritten. ive flashed mr2 over it several times. after you have a stock unrooted rom and recovery youll need to use fastboot to put the new(stock) bootloader in place.


----------



## TeraFyde

This works perfectly. Thank you for this. New phone is coming


----------



## ericatomars23

Okay I rooted my tblot off my mac, can I also unroot it off of my mac?


----------



## scotty85

ericatomars23 said:


> Okay I rooted my tblot off my mac, can I also unroot it off of my mac?


if you still have the plain old,1.04.2000 eng bootloader then yes.

the machine does nothing but download the files. you could download them with your phone if you want to and leave any computer out of the equation. just make sure you follow the directions. flash the rom first,the hboot second.

or just flash the 1.12.605.6 firmware if you want only 1 download/flash.

this is mr1,and wether you go back to this,or back to shipping firmware, youre going to OTA to mr2 when youre finished.


----------



## jdgarcia12

so is this the right way to return a phone for a warranty exchange. i was going to use android police method http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...t-the-htc-thunderbolt-and-return-it-to-stock/, but now i am not sure.


----------



## scotty85

you would *only* use the android police method if you had a stock phone that you needed to go back to shipping firmware for some odd reason,since shipping formware is 2 MRs old now. you dont need to do all the adb command lines with an s-off hboot.

use the method in this thread,or just flash the shipping firmware( 1.12.605.6 shipping firmware ) either way youre going to have to OTA to mr2 when youre done.

if you want to return to stock without having to OTA, i have mr2 "no hboot" and "hboot only" files on multiupload you can use with the directions in this method.ill put up the links if the OP or anyone else has any interest.


----------



## furrito

Would it be safe to upgrade to MR2 from this MR1 RUU with S-OFF?

Is there an MR2 RUU out there somewhere?


----------



## furrito

furrito said:


> Is there an MR2 RUU out there somewhere?


Answered my own question. 1.70.605
http://teambamf.net/showthread.php/650-All-ruu-s


----------



## scotty85

"furrito said:


> Answered my own question. 1.70.605
> http://teambamf.net/showthread.php/650-All-ruu-s


I'm not sure if you can flash mr2 over mr1 without a security warning. If you want to try it,you'll assume that risk for yourself.

I personally feel restoring mr1 then flashing mr2 is an unneccessary amount of hboot flashing. Just let it ota... IMO that would be much safer. Or you're welcome to use my "back to stock mr2" files


----------



## jcsmith22

I'm sorta new at this and I have to take my Tbolt back to Verizon to exchange for a new one, so my question is do I flash the second file through Hboot like I do for the first? Or is there a different meaning to flashing it through the Bootloader versus flashing it through Hboot?


----------



## jcsmith22

jcsmith22 said:


> I'm sorta new at this and I have to take my Tbolt back to Verizon to exchange for a new one, so my question is do I flash the second file through Hboot like I do for the first? Or is there a different meaning to flashing it through the Bootloader versus flashing it through Hboot?


Nevermind, answered my own question...


----------



## scotty85

to those also watching and wondering,yes",flash thru hboot" is the same as "flash thru bootloader"


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Worked like a charm....step 2 in the bootload happened almost instantly, wasn't expecting that...but all is well. Thank you for the great guide.


----------



## phooky

scotty85 said:


> you would *only* use the android police method if you had a stock phone that you needed to go back to shipping firmware for some odd reason,since shipping formware is 2 MRs old now. you dont need to do all the adb command lines with an s-off hboot.
> 
> use the method in this thread,or just flash the shipping firmware( 1.12.605.6 shipping firmware ) either way youre going to have to OTA to mr2 when youre done.
> 
> if you want to return to stock without having to OTA, i have mr2 "no hboot" and "hboot only" files on multiupload you can use with the directions in this method.ill put up the links if the OP or anyone else has any interest.


can you please post the mr2 files with instructions so i can get my phone up-to-date stock without service?

thanks in advance!


----------



## scotty85

1)PG05IMG_1.70.605.0_nohboot.zip 
md5: c2c61df561e8a74cd103f0b9b89d81d6
and
2)PG05IMG_hboot_only_1.04.0000
md5: 584a4cdc12658835cb2a7885e8e44fd2

if youve rooted with revolutionary,or flashed shadowmites hard patched permanent hboot,youll need to use fastboot to reflash the overwriteable 1.04.2000 eng hboot first.

then,same as the original directions.
1) flash #1(no hboot) first.

2) flash #2(hboot only) ONLY AFTER succesfully flashing #1.


----------



## phooky

thanks so much! if i didn't use revolutionary, i just flash 1 then 2 then send back my phone?
thanks again


----------



## scotty85

Correct


----------



## phooky

scotty85 said:


> if youve rooted with revolutionary,or flashed shadowmites hard patched permanent hboot,youll need to use fastboot to reflash the overwriteable 1.04.2000 eng hboot first.


so my replacement device is borked too and i gotta send it back... i already rooted it with revolutionary, how do i do the above?
thanks again!


----------



## scotty85

phooky said:


> so my replacement device is borked too and i gotta send it back... i already rooted it with revolutionary, how do i do the above?
> thanks again!


you have to enter a couple of commands in fastboot to "unlock" the pemrnanent hboot,and then flash a new one. i have a step by step here. just follow the how to unroot guide


----------



## phooky

you are awesome


----------



## scotty85

glad you found it useful


----------



## sammyboy405

So Ok heres what all I did.. I was having trouble with my radios. auto switching from 3g to 4g So I figured somehow or another I probably messed something up.

So I figured lets go back to stock.

So My bootloader shows

S-OFF (I didnt do step 2 of the OP Post)
HBOOT-1.04.2000
Radio 1.39.00.0627r
Feb 23, 2011

And Settings show

Baseband 1.39.00.0627r, 0.01.69.0625r

Kernel 2.6.32.21-g0606a3a
April 14th 2011

build 1.70.605.0 CL343953

Software
1.70.605.0

PRL 1.41_002, 1.64_002

PRL 15061

So by looking at those numbers.. Am I Pretty much Stock? Other than being S-OFF? Radios included?

And if I did need to goto S-ON i can just load the other part and get S-ON or no?

Also when Gingerbread OTA hits? How does this effect me? Or does it?


----------



## zachart96

sammyboy405 said:


> So by looking at those numbers.. Am I Pretty much Stock? Other than being S-OFF? Radios included?
> 
> And if I did need to goto S-ON i can just load the other part and get S-ON or no?
> 
> Also when Gingerbread OTA hits? How does this effect me? Or does it?


I'm headed there, i'll let you know


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

if i rooted using TB_Auto_Root, and i want to unroot since i cant get NFL Mobile to work no matter the rom, i downloaded TB_Auto_Unroot and have used it before and it got me back to no root..... i am on BamF SoaB, do i need to just run the Auto Unroot or do i need to flash the stock rom first the file has a PG05IMGstock that is 404MB does that include the stock rom and stuff?


----------



## scotty85

i personally would not trust the auto unroot. if you have the 1.04.2000 eng hboot,id just flash an RUU. either flash shipping firmware(1.12.605.6) flash the files in this thread,or flash the mr2 files i have here.

flashing mr1 or shipping firmware (maybe mr2) will require you OTA to current firmware.

if you want to unroot and be done,no OTA,then use the mr2 files. tho i guess you still may OTA to GB :gasp:


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I used the method in the OP, them NFL mobile wouldn't sign in..... So I rooted again lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsg63

Will this be updated sometime, or will there be a second thread opened to "go back to stock" using the new GB OTA?

Just wondering..

Thanks!!


----------



## scotty85

well since it was never updated to go back to stock using mr2,im going to guess no.

however,i will update my guide on android forums to go back to stock using it once the OTAs are really rolling and most phones have gotten it.


----------



## goater1220

scotty85 said:


> 1)PG05IMG_1.70.605.0_nohboot.zip
> md5: c2c61df561e8a74cd103f0b9b89d81d6
> and
> 2)PG05IMG_hboot_only_1.04.0000
> md5: 584a4cdc12658835cb2a7885e8e44fd2
> 
> if youve rooted with revolutionary,or flashed shadowmites hard patched permanent hboot,youll need to use fastboot to reflash the overwriteable 1.04.2000 eng hboot first.
> 
> then,same as the original directions.
> 1) flash #1(no hboot) first.
> 
> 2) flash #2(hboot only) ONLY AFTER succesfully flashing #1.


Ok Im a noob I dont understand what it means about fastboot


----------



## scotty85

"goater1220 said:


> Ok Im a noob I dont understand what it means about fastboot


Click the Android forums link in the post above yours. There is a pretty complete guide to unroot from a revolutionary/shadowmite permanent hboot. Post over there if you have questions


----------



## justornone

When im going to flash the mr1 no hboot it keeps telling me installation aborted. Did anyone else have this problem? And do I need to wipe my cache and all of that stuff before i flash?


----------



## scotty85

"justornone said:


> When im going to flash the mr1 no hboot it keeps telling me installation aborted. Did anyone else have this problem? And do I need to wipe my cache and all of that stuff before i flash?


You're flashing in recovery,wich is incorrect. Rename PG05IMG and flash in hboot.


----------



## DroidMod94

Alright so i wanna unroot my Tbolt because im giving to my dad so i can get a new phone and right now im running CM7, so im kinda confused on what to flash first to make it stock so it can get OTAs.


----------



## scotty85

if you rooted with revolutionary,just flash the mr2 RUU. if you rooted the old way,use either the mr1 files here(and let it ota afterward) or use the mr2 files on android forum. advantage of that is when youre done,your done,no OTA.

if you rooted via revolutionary,id reccomend leaving their hboot in place. it wont stop you from getting OTAs,is good piece of mind if you ever may want to root or roll back firmware. since flashing a new bootloader _can_ be a potentially dangerous operation if youre not careful,id recomend leaving it in place unless you absolutely need to remove it for a warranty claim.


----------



## DroidMod94

scotty85 said:


> if you rooted with revolutionary,just flash the mr2 RUU. if you rooted the old way,use either the mr1 files here(and let it ota afterward) or use the mr2 files on android forum. advantage of that is when youre done,your done,no OTA.
> 
> if you rooted via revolutionary,id reccomend leaving their hboot in place. it wont stop you from getting OTAs,is good piece of mind if you ever may want to root or roll back firmware. since flashing a new bootloader _can_ be a potentially dangerous operation if youre not careful,id recomend leaving it in place unless you absolutely need to remove it for a warranty claim.


When i do with the OP Way does it matter what Radio im using cause im on CM7 GB Radio


----------



## scotty85

no. it doesnt matter what radio or rom youre on.

the imporant thing is: 
1)flash rom first
2)flash hboot second


----------



## thepolishguy

I really wish with all the make believe file naming that the Thunderbolt community has created ("I am using the mr3.5 radio") that along with Mr1 or Mr2 we could list the file name such as 1.07.605.00 or 2.11.605.03 bc I can't even remember what Mr1 is now. I know, I know, "Google is my friend."

Off to visit a friend of mine.


----------



## fordfreak

I was trying to flash the no_hboot.zip and it keeps saying...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...
Installation aborted...

Anyone know why its aborting??

Thanks


----------



## fordfreak

delete-double post


----------



## scotty85

thepolishguy said:


> I really wish with all the make believe file naming that the Thunderbolt community has created ("I am using the mr3.5 radio") that along with Mr1 or Mr2 we could list the file name such as 1.07.605.00 or 2.11.605.03 bc I can't even remember what Mr1 is now. I know, I know, "Google is my friend."
> 
> Off to visit a friend of mine.


im with you there. ive got a listing here on AF that may help keep em straight. i wish everyone would just refer to radios by there last 3 numbers- i.e. 906,802,703... it would be much more logical



fordfreak said:


> I was trying to flash the no_hboot.zip and it keeps saying...
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Installing update...
> Installation aborted...
> 
> Anyone know why its aborting??
> 
> Thanks


becasue youre flshing it in recovery(as i said in post 36,if youd searched the thread a lil  )

you install these files in hboot by renaming PG05IMG,like you would a radio.

-make sure phone is 100% charges
-double check md5s
-make sure sd card is FAT32
-be prepaired to OTA after installing mr1


----------



## just1n1985

Is it possible to unroot from revolutionary without a working usb port on the phone(no adb)?


----------



## scotty85

Not that I know of. You can flash the files to get the correct firmware,but there is no way to remove the revolutionary hboot that I know of without a working USB port. The phone must be able to communicate with adb in fastboot.


----------



## chefberardi

just1n1985 said:


> Is it possible to unroot from revolutionary without a working usb port on the phone(no adb)?


Not sure..... u might try to download "adb wireless" by mr siir (from market) and connect device to pc via 802.11.


----------



## omfganR32

I'm about to unroot and sell my Thunderbolt. Do I need to do a full wipe in Recovery before flashing these or when I flash the two zips does it wipe everything?


----------



## remmbermytitans

Just so I understand this correctly, when you say, "return rooted device back to stock" does that mean it will LOSE root, or that it will just go back to the stock ROM with root privileges?


----------



## Jaskwith

scotty85 said:


> Not that I know of. You can flash the files to get the correct firmware,but there is no way to remove the revolutionary hboot that I know of without a working USB port. The phone must be able to communicate with adb in fastboot.


I don't use ADB EVER! because I don't really know how...but I have it set up... do you think you could write me a mini-guide on the cmds to type to push the new(stock) hboot over my revolutionary hboot?


----------



## scotty85

you actually dont even need to have adb set up,adb and fastboot are included in a download with the eng hboot. directions and download found here: http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/418539-thunderbolt-root-unroot-thread.html


----------



## gatesjunior

Or, just download HTC Thunderbolt Restore from the Market and it will do all the work for you with one click. No double flashing and moving files around and renaming them, etc. etc. Latest Gingerbread build, latest radio, bootloader, recovery etc...


----------



## Jaskwith

scotty85 said:


> you actually dont even need to have adb set up,adb and fastboot are included in a download with the eng hboot. directions and download found here: http://androidforums...oot-thread.html


But I thought you said that if I rooted it with the revolution method, the restoration of the bootloader wouldn't stick?


----------



## gatesjunior

Jaskwith said:


> But I thought you said that if I rooted it with the revolution method, the restoration of the bootloader wouldn't stick?


HTC Thunderbolt Restore will put you all back to factory and latest build.. I mean holy moly is that restore process extensive and long and way to many steps. Install this app, let it download the build and flash it.. Done..


----------



## scotty85

Jaskwith said:


> But I thought you said that if I rooted it with the revolution method, the restoration of the bootloader wouldn't stick?


Did you go to the link and read the directions?


----------



## scotty85

gatesjunior said:


> HTC Thunderbolt Restore will put you all back to factory and latest build.. I mean holy moly is that restore process extensive and long and way to many steps. Install this app, let it download the build and flash it.. Done..


thats certainly an option. prolly well worth the $1.99 if you rooted with revolutionary and are not particularly tech savy

you have to give alot of trust to the app that things will go the way that they are supposed to.i wouldnt use it for the same reason i dont use ROM manager or boot manager: i dont like to let an app manipulate things on my phone for me,i prefer to do it manually. that way i have full control and know exactly where and why things fail if they do. for most folks that rooted for more than free wifi tether and like to tinker with/mod their device more heavily, replacing the revolutionary hboot with an overwriteable eng hboot with fastboot,then flashing 2 files in hboot is a pretty easy process


----------



## gatesjunior

Do not disagree with most of what you said. However, most bricked phones and soft bricked phones are from people making mistakes. Also, it has been proven by very large companies, people like things simple and fast and easy. One click and done. A lot of people root their phones to feel as if they now have control over it and can now manipulate it by trying 15 roms in 1 week. LOL...

Anyway, the proof of what I am saying is in many aspects of our lifes. People want things easy, quick and get the end result their looking for. Not everyone wants to learn it. If that were true, we would have many more developers.



scotty85 said:


> thats certainly an option. prolly well worth the $1.99 if you rooted with revolutionary and are not particularly tech savy
> 
> you have to give alot of trust to the app that things will go the way that they are supposed to.i wouldnt use it for the same reason i dont use ROM manager or boot manager: i dont like to let an app manipulate things on my phone for me,i prefer to do it manually. that way i have full control and know exactly where and why things fail if they do. for most folks that rooted for more than free wifi tether and like to tinker with/mod their device more heavily, replacing the revolutionary hboot with an overwriteable eng hboot with fastboot,then flashing 2 files in hboot is a pretty easy process


----------



## comineeyeaha

I'm returning to stock right now to satisfy a curiosity about my LTE speeds (it's a dumb reason, I know, but it's a slow night at work and I have my backups). I rooted mine back when we first got root after it came out, so I don't have any of this revolutionary stuff on mine, but now I guess I can try that out once I go to restore my backup. It's going to be a fun night for this nerdy Thunderbolt owner


----------



## trombone dixie

Caimbrie said:


> This is for *ROOTED USERS*. Continue at your own risk... but I think you already know that if you've been mod'ing your phone to begin with. If not, well... just be careful what you do and FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. If you make a boo boo I'm sure someone can help you fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But lets just try to do it right and call it a day.
> 
> MR1 RUU
> http://www.multiupload.com/KU7GSF2EY0
> PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip - c64b4367086fff4f51ec3d5d766a0456
> 
> Bootloader (FLASH THIS LAST) *Flashing this without first successfully flashing the previous link will cause a security warning.*
> http://www.multiupload.com/26WG1UZCXR
> abda920f3e159fb05c00d8c54a5b8768 - PG05IMG_hboot_1.4.0000.zip
> 
> Flash the above PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip to restore everything to stock + OTA but still will have the s-off bootloader.
> Rename PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip as PG05IMG.zip, and flash through hboot.
> 
> To restore the bootloader, rename PG05IMG_hboot_1.4.0000.zip as PG05IMG.zip and flash through the bootloader. _DO NOT FLASH THIS unless you are sure PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip flashed to your device, without any issues._
> 
> Thanks to jcase for the information and links.


I can flash *PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip* through recovery by going to install zip right?


----------



## blurlessX

Thank you for this method! Very simple and effective. I needed to do it because I was a part of the Best Buy "buy back" program, those guys gave me $300.00 for my Thunderbolt. Net/net, I get $240.00 because it cost me $60.00 to get into the program, either way this process made it simple and fast for me to fully wipe and restore my device back to stock.


----------



## nypalm

gatesjunior said:


> Or, just download HTC Thunderbolt Restore from the Market and it will do all the work for you with one click. No double flashing and moving files around and renaming them, etc. etc. Latest Gingerbread build, latest radio, bootloader, recovery etc...


Gates - thanks for the tip with Thunderbolt Restore. I had to ship off my thunderbolt yesterday and didn't have time to go through the normal process. Two bucks was well worth it.


----------



## DaemonBiz

I've been having trouble with my TB, (I'm doing some flashing for testing purposes) and I have come upon an interesting issue. Anytime I attempt a call, it will forver say "dialing", then when I end the call, it will show ended but will not actually end (the notification bar continues to flash with a call). Attempted ending the call, and attempted opening the call, all to no avail. Finally, I decided to find which app was specifically causing this, only to find it's the Dialer Storage that is allowing the call to "linger". All this is after flashing to 2.11.605.5 for rooting purposes, and then proceeding to root with Revolutionary.

A long roundabout way of saying and asking, but multiupload doesn't seem to load for me, is there another place these files are uploaded to so I can start from scratch to try and fix my issue here?


----------



## tostrander

Does anyone have a different link for theses downloads multiupload is not working or if some one can email them thanks


----------



## hrdnhvy

tostrander said:


> Does anyone have a different link for theses downloads multiupload is not working or if some one can email them thanks


(now that im replying in the correct thread) +1 Anyone know where the files in the OP can be located, it looks like I will be needing them a.s.a.p. my bolts gonna be going back.


----------



## thedio

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310014


----------



## CC268

Links are down please fix


----------



## elliott35

does this return the radios and the S-on to stock settings? Is there anything this wont bring back to the way it was shipped? will ota updates work after this?


----------



## trter10

elliott35 said:


> does this return the radios and the S-on to stock settings? Is there anything this wont bring back to the way it was shipped? will ota updates work after this?


You could just use my unroot tool (In my signature), it takes you to 2.11.605.9 fully stock


----------



## elliott35

Cool But what if i didn't use revolutionary?


----------



## trter10

What is your hboot version

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## elliott35

1.04.2000 (pg0510000)


----------



## trter10

Yep go ahead and use my tool it will work fine

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## Longship

I just got my replacement phone, how do I find my hboot version? It has been so long since I have rooted i'm not sure where to find this. Also, is there an easier way than the original root process (using adb)? I'm not sure I can last long on stock...


----------



## bond32

Not sure if they have been posted but would someone mind posting updated links to either MR2 and bootloader or MR4 to restore to stock? I can't find working links.


----------



## defcon888

Longship said:


> I just got my replacement phone, how do I find my hboot version? It has been so long since I have rooted i'm not sure where to find this. Also, is there an easier way than the original root process (using adb)? I'm not sure I can last long on stock...


I was in the same boat as you. Hopefully you figured it out since you posted....but you can use the link from the above YOUR post. But here it is none the less. It works perfectly...I rooted my new phone and unrooted my old phone without issue.

http://rootzwiki.com...underbolt-tool/


----------



## defcon888

bond32 said:


> Not sure if they have been posted but would someone mind posting updated links to either MR2 and bootloader or MR4 to restore to stock? I can't find working links.


If you use the LINK I posted in the post above this one, you can UNROOT your phone to 100% stock with the Mr2 radio.


----------



## elpeterson

Caimbrie said:


> This is for *ROOTED USERS*. Continue at your own risk... but I think you already know that if you've been mod'ing your phone to begin with. If not, well... just be careful what you do and FOLLOW DIRECTIONS. If you make a boo boo I'm sure someone can help you fix it. :wink2: But lets just try to do it right and call it a day.
> 
> MR1 RUU
> http://www.multiupload.com/KU7GSF2EY0
> PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip - c64b4367086fff4f51ec3d5d766a0456
> 
> Bootloader (FLASH THIS LAST) *Flashing this without first successfully flashing the previous link will cause a security warning.*
> http://www.multiupload.com/26WG1UZCXR
> abda920f3e159fb05c00d8c54a5b8768 - PG05IMG_hboot_1.4.0000.zip
> 
> Flash the above PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip to restore everything to stock + OTA but still will have the s-off bootloader.
> Rename PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip as PG05IMG.zip, and flash through hboot.
> 
> To restore the bootloader, rename PG05IMG_hboot_1.4.0000.zip as PG05IMG.zip and flash through the bootloader. _DO NOT FLASH THIS unless you are sure PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip flashed to your device, without any issues._
> 
> Thanks to jcase for the information and links.


These links are down...can we get new ones?


----------



## kimir

does unroot wipe?


----------



## Mastrik

There is an app called HTC Thunderbolt Restore on the play Store, must be rooted but it sets your phone back to stock, locked bootloader and all. I used it recently on my rooted ICS Leak Bolt and it worked like a charm!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xl9000

hey quick question i unrooted through trter 10 tool and all it dit was push a ruu which i had to flash. whats the difference between this method and the original method made specifically for unrooting revolutionary posted tbolt forums which is way longer


----------



## bg1119

elpeterson said:


> These links are down...can we get new ones?


I can't download these files either. Are there updated links?


----------



## quickdraw86

bg1119 said:


> I can't download these files either. Are there updated links?


If you have a compatible computer, use http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/27310-[ALL-IN-ONE]-The-HTC-Thunderbolt-Tool!


----------



## recDNA

Mastrik said:


> There is an app called HTC Thunderbolt Restore on the play Store, must be rooted but it sets your phone back to stock, locked bootloader and all. I used it recently on my rooted ICS Leak Bolt and it worked like a charm!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Anybody know if this app still works?


----------

